# Erin Baby Photos!! (pic heavy)



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

*Here's Erin!!* She's settling in well - she loves playing in her foraging tray and eating peas, corn and spinach and she's a real mama's girl. She has just been weaned in the past week so she's about 8 or 9 weeks. 



























































































​


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Finally!! HAHA  she is soooooooo cute!! Thank you for sharing the pics - adorable!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Just a quick warning, you better lock your doors. I'm so tempted to fly to Australia and bring that baby back home with me. What a sweetheart.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG that is the most gorgous colouring!!! I want one!!!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is so darn cute!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

OMG i want her....lol
she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I want her too she is so adorable


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

What more can I say? Cutie, sweety pie, little sweetheart, little munchkin!!! I'm just wondering how come this little fluffy birdie is already playing with toys and eating veggies, when my Cuddy has NO interest in any of her toys or eating green stuff, eh! maybe it's about the climate: foggy Ireland versus sunny Australia (Chris says she's not playing with her toys, because she's too inteligent lol. Ignorance is bliss!).


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Can I just add myself to the 'I Love Erin List'?  She is SO cute, congrats!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Really, really cute. Adorable


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a beauty....she's gorgeous!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've been waiting for this thread! I love love love the WF cinnamon pearl mutation, its my absolute favorite! She is absolutely gorgeous! Now you have a mama's girl and miss bossy too lol.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

so so pretty i love whitefaces especially the pieds and pearls


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Such a beautiful baby  In the end if you can't keep her there seems to be a lot of people who would lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

better watch out belinda, everyone seems to want to steal her!

she sure is pretty, bet arnie will love the new companion when quarantine is over, eh?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww, thanks everyone!  I also think Erin is adorable, cute, pretty, etc but naturally I would think that if she has only one eye and no legs 
She's extremely apt at flock calling already and her baby begging sounds like an old man with a whistling nostril. We're off to visit the vet today for her new bird examination. 

I can't wait until quarantine is over - it's a pain! I need to clone myself.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

she is beautiful tiel


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

*Erin*

Oh my gosh Belinda- She's absolutely adorable! She seems so comfortable. I'm so happy for you! Good luck with your little sweetheart


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I want! Too cute.


----------

